# Watch OS2 and iOS9 available?



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Both Watch OS2 and iOS9 are supposed to be available for download at 1PM EST on September 16th.

I plan to try to install both today and will try to keep you updated.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I had problems to start with on my iPhone 6 Plus.

I didn't have WiFi turned to start with and it needs to have a WiFi connection to start the download, so I turned it on, requested that the download start, and it immediately said that it had a download error.

I tried to start it a couple more times and kept receiving the error, so I decided the next thing to try was to power down the phone and then power it back up.

After that, the download started to continue successfully.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Update complete by about 1:35 PM.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

As of 2:15PM, Watch OS2 still doesn't seem to be available.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.macrumors.com/2015/09/16/no-watchos-2-sept-16/

According to macrumors.com, Apple has just announced that a bug in Watch OS2 has been discovered and it will not be released today.

No information yet on when it will actually be released.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm downloading the update for my iPad as I type. I'll see how that goes, and maybe in a few days install it on my iPhone 6. I depend on the phone, so I want to be sure there aren't any reports of problems.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I'm downloading the update for my iPad as I type. I'll see how that goes, and maybe in a few days install it on my iPhone 6. I depend on the phone, so I want to be sure there aren't any reports of problems.


The only reason I did my phone first is that your iPhone needs to be on iOS9 to allow the installation of Watch OS2.

Now Watch OS2 is going to be delayed for a while anyway.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've now upgraded both my iPad and my iPhone. One of the very few practical differences I've seen at all is the new keyboard that displays the appropriate case letter when toggled between upper- and lower-case. This has been at the top of my wish-list for a long time.

The addition of a way to get to your iCloud files is very welcome, also. Time will tell if the new features in Siri make a real difference.

For some reason, my Alexa app from Amazon is stuck in inactive mode on both devices. I don't know if this is related to the upgrade or not.



Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I updated my iPad Air (original) to iOS 9 without incident last night. It seems to be working smoothly and well. One welcomed change is to be able to select multiple photos at one time.  Something else that I have done even though it is overkill, is to change from a four digit passcode to a six digit passcode.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It seems that IOS9 broke the Alexa app. It won't work on either my iPad or iPhone after the upgrade. It still works on my old Android (ex)phone, though.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> It seems that IOS9 broke the Alexa app. It won't work on either my iPad or iPhone after the upgrade. It still works on my old Android (ex)phone, though.


Weird. I just checked, and it works fine on my iPad Air 1

I am on client version 1.18.191.0, and bridge version 1.7.3.0 of the Alexa app (whatever those mean).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Weird. I just checked, and it works fine on my iPad Air 1


After thrashing around for a while, I reset everything including my internet modem and wireless router. Then things started working again. This is very strange, but no more than I have come to expect from consumer electronics. 

Mike


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

According to 9to5mac.com, Watch OS2 is now available for download.

Don't start this until you can do without your watch for awhile.

First off it insists that the watch is connected to it's power cable during the upgrade.

Second, as soon as it starts, it says it can take up to 2 hours to complete.

I doubt it will actually take that long. I started the upgrade around 3:45 PM and it is now about 4:34 PM. so it looks like it will be less that an hour, but I don't know yet how much configuration I may have to do after the upgrade is complete.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

It finished the download at about 4:43 PM and started Preparing the update around 4:44 PM.

By 4:45 PM, it started Verifying the update.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

It is now 6:14 PM and it still shows as Verifying the update.

I wonder if it may be time to re-boot the phone and start over.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

BruceS said:


> It is now 6:14 PM and it still shows as Verifying the update.
> 
> I wonder if it may be time to re-boot the phone and start over.


It makes me very nervous to think about interfering with a gadget when it's in the middle of updating. I would give it time myself.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Too late. 

I re-booted the phone and started the download again at about 6:35 PM.

It kept telling me it had no access to the internet, in spite of the fact I could still receive e-mail. Then I re-booted the phone again and checked both e-mail and Safari to verify I did have access.

At that point it starting Downloading the update again and within a minute switched to preparing the update.

By 6:45, it started Verifying again. Hopefully, it will complete this time.

By 6:50, the Watch started to show the circular pattern that indicates the update is actually being installed.

By 7:13 PM, it completed the first circle pattern, booted itself, and the second circular pattern had started.

By 7:20 PM, the update was complete and the Watch was showing it's normal face.

The only other problem I had, was I had to reject the update it tried to install to the Wearher app multiple times, since it didn't seem to have enough memory.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I did have to restart my Watch after it updated to OS2. So if your phone keeps saying there's no internet connection, try restarting your Watch. If that doesn't work, restart your phone too. Mine's working fine now.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, re-booting should always be a first choice when computer things go wonky. For the last several years, I normally will periodically re-boot anything in the house that's computer-based — normally at least every two weeks. Many programs/devices don't seem to do a very good job of 'garbage collection' or re-allocating memory and leave all sorts of things in memory that can cause problems.


Mike


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone have an issue with Notes crashing on iPad after update ...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

rho said:


> Anyone have an issue with Notes crashing on iPad after update ...


Not on my shiny new Air 2. There is apparently already an ios 9.01 bug update out that you might try.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Not on my shiny new Air 2. There is apparently already an ios 9.01 bug update out that you might try.


No didn't work .


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I downloaded 9.0.1 to my iPhone 6 last night without issue.  So far, so good!


----------

